
Interview with John Muratore: Rebuilding Mission Control and Spaceplanes (the X-38) - cyanoacry
https://www.jsc.nasa.gov/history/oral_histories/SSP/MuratoreJF_5-14-08.htm
======
cyanoacry
John Muratore now works at SpaceX, but this is a pretty good interview with
him during his NASA days.

There's a particularly enlightening paragraph about how he retooled Houston's
mission control using the "pirate paradigm" and the "build a little, test a
little, fix a little" philosophy. Even though this was back in the 80's, it
seems like the kernel of more rapid/agile/test-based dev process that's well
known today.

